# What quality rhinestones do you use on your designs?



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you always use Swarovski rhinestones? or maybe acrylic rhinestones. I see that acrylics are a lot cheaper than swarovskis.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Depends on who you are doing the design for and what they are willing to pay. I have some customers who only want Swarovski. Designs I do for myself I only use Swarovski. But, the majority of my customers don't want to pay that high a price for rhinestones. For most designs I use stones that have some decent sparkle but don't cost a fortune. And, if you are going to do design for 12 years and under you need to use no lead stones.


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

I use Korean stones. They are reasonably priced and have a nice sparkle to them. But as Jane mentioned, it's all about what your customers want and are willing to pay.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Acrylic stones are plastic and I am sure they will melt under the high temperature of a heat press, so unless you are placing by hand I would not try those.

I use Korean, Czech, Percosia, Machine Cut, and Swarovski. It all depends on what the Client wants. If I make one for myself I use Korean as I am not really a big fan of wearing bling.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> Acrylic stones are plastic and I am sure they will melt under the high temperature of a heat press, so unless you are placing by hand I would not try those.
> 
> I use Korean, Czech, Percosia, Machine Cut, and Swarovski. It all depends on what the Client wants. If I make one for myself I use Korean as I am not really a big fan of wearing bling.


And I will only wear Swarovski. I want the most sparkle I can get.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> And I will only wear Swarovski. I want the most sparkle I can get.


Most of my customers want the most sparkle that can get also until they see the price

I do have two clients that only want Swarovski. They were fans before Swarovski ventured into the rhinestone market as they always wear these big Swarovski Brooches and are forever talking about the Swarovski Chandelier in the foyer. (yawn)

Anyhoo..as for me, it is really not my style, I may have two shirts with rhinestones on them and I may have worn them once. I am just soooooo not into that but they sure are a big seller.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I use Korean and have tried machine cut stones. I love the MC Stones as they have the perfect shape and always fall in the holes but too expensive for my customers. 

For myself I do not have any because it reminds me too much of those shirts my grandma use to wear with all that sparkley stuff on it. I have seen some very, very nice rhinestone shirts but nothing I would wear. I would rather just wear a plain shirt with nothing on it.


----------

